# Pond Management Partner Medina Area



## jkloos (Sep 15, 2005)

Bought a new home last year on 4.5 acres. Have a .6 acre pond 16 feet deep. Loaded with bluegill, largemouth and even spme smallmouth. Have rover frontage in the back yard to a branch of the Rocky. Many smallies and largemouth and bluegill in there. Pond is 10 years old and was initially stock by the homeowner with fosh from the river. There are hundreds of bluegill now. Some are huge but many in the 6"-7" range are extremely thin. Same with the bass many small thin ones. Have removed 22 small bass with large heads. This year seems much healthier. Last year caught a 2#, 2.5# and 3# smallie out of the pond. Also 4# and 5# largie. Stocked tilapia last summer and have been netting shiners from the river every few days for the pond. 

Anyways I have a new job that requires tons of travel and finding time to keep up with everything is getting tough. I used to help other pond owners maintain their pond for fishing access. Looking to see if someone is interested in partnering up to make this thing really good.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry I can't partner with you but I'd be having a fish fry with a lot of those mid range fish. Kinda sounds like your bigger fish are eating all of your smaller fish and the skinny bass can't eat the 6-7" gills. 

How do your bigger largemouth and smallmouth look?


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

If this was next year, I would help in a heartbeat. I Am a teacher so summers off, but I Am having Hip replacement in two weeks. The pond sounds great. Hope you get some help.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm actually in medina a lot and know the area you're talking about. I have a small pond I built myself but like i said, it's small and only has koi and goldfish in it. I'm currently going to school for environmental science / biology so I'd be willing to help you out since fish and aquatic biomes are my thing. 

Send me a PM if you'd like. 

-joe


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

